# Geneva and the Coming of the Wars of Religion in France (1555-1563) -- Robert Kingdon



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2007)

As a follow-up to this earlier thread, I am pleased to note that Librairie Droz has republished Robert M. Kingdon's _Geneva and the Coming of the Wars of Religion in France (1555-1563)_ (2007) with a new foreward by Mack Holt and a new postface by Dr. Kingdon. For more information on this new edition and how to order it see here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 6, 2007)

{bump} This is an important resource for studying, among other things, Calvin's missionary endeavors.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2008)

My copy arrived today. 

Of particular interest (to me, anyway) is the foreward by Mack Holt and the postface by Robert Kingdon. The remarks concerning the Cold War influence, the differences between the dissertation and the 1956 publication, and the history of the Librarie Droz are especially worthwhile.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 17, 2008)

Calvin to the churches of France: "Donnez-moi du bois, et je vous envoie des flèches!"

Mack Holt: "The arrows Calvin was referring to were the 88 pastors dispatched from Geneva in the years 1555 to 1562 listed in the registers of the Geneva Company of Pastors, either to help found new Reformed congregations or to serve existing Reformed communities in need of pastor guidance."


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Calvin to the churches of France: "Donnez-moi du bois, et je vous envoie des flèches!"
> 
> Mack Holt: "The arrows Calvin was referring to were the 88 pastors dispatched from Geneva in the years 1555 to 1562 listed in the registers of the Geneva Company of Pastors, either to help found new Reformed congregations or to serve existing Reformed communities in need of pastor guidance."



So much for the lack of missions as is often alleged.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 18, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Calvin to the churches of France: "Donnez-moi du bois, et je vous envoie des flèches!"
> ...



Indeed. And 85 of these missionary-pastors were sent to France, two to Brazil, to help found the first Protestant colony in the New Word, France Antarctique, and one to an unknown destination.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



I was listening to a Nigel Lee message today and he mentioned Calvinist missionaries going to St. Augustine, FL at about the same time as the effort in Brazil.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 18, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...



There were no missionaries/pastors sent to the Fort Caroline colony in Florida (the second Protestant colony in America; the first being Charlesfort in South Carolina); the colony did not last long enough, as it was wiped out by the Spanish shortly after the first resupply ships arrived. But there was one man who was present at both colonies: Nicholas le Challeux, a carpenter. He wrote an account of his experience in Florida, including a melancholy poem. The first Protestant children in America were born at Fort Caroline, the first Christian wedding in the New World took place between a survivor of the massacre and an Indian princess, and the first Protestant thanksgiving in America took place there. It was a bittersweet time in American history.


----------

